# Remote medical coding position.  bricketts@columbus.rr.com



## bricketts@columbus.rr.com (Jul 1, 2012)

Seeking remote medical coding opportunity.  Recently graduated from Penn Foster Career School with a 93% grade average.  I will be taking exam for CPC certification in November.

MEDICAL CODING & BILLING
Highly competent, educated Professional with 10+ years experience providing office support in varied roles, seeks to contribute my skills to accurate processing of medical information management.
SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS
 Trained in Medical Billing and Coding including, HIPAA, reimbursement methodologies, basic pharmacology, medical terminology, insurance forms, scheduling and medical information management.
 Highly efficient; able to work under pressure, meet deadlines and handle time sensitive material.
 Familiar with CPT and ICD-9-CM codes and HCPCS codes; practiced in Medisoft program.
 Proven track record in handling a wide variety of office functions such as, preparing financial and other reports, using office equipment; typing correspondence & handling multi-line telephone systems.
 Superior problem solving skills; work well independently or in a team; attentive to detail, fast learner.
 Computer skills include: Microsoft Excel and Microsoft Word.
EDUCATION AND TRAINING
MEDICAL CODING AND BILLING 2012
PENN FOSTER Scranton, PA
OHIO LICENSED INSURANCE AGENT
(Life, Health, Variable Annuity and Property & Casualty) 
RELEVANT EXPERIENCE
MEDICAID BILLER/ BOOKKEEPER/ SECRETARY 
SALVATION ARMY ADULT DAY CARE CENTER 
 Provide wide variety of office and administrative support for this non-profit organization serving Veterans, the elderly and persons with mental health issues & disabilities.
 Processed accounts receivables & prepared Medicaid & Title XX block grant billing.
 Prepared financial statements, budgets & proposals, cash receipts and bank deposits.
 Conducted weekly free bread & cereal give a ways and dispensed food, clothing, & furniture for the needy.
 Composed miscellaneous correspondence, filing, faxing, & reports, utilized Excel & Word program.
ADDITIONAL EXPERIENCE
 Sales, Various Non- Profits
 Sales/Insurance Agent
 Sales/Trainer
 Hospice Volunteer, Bereavement Calls


----------

